

Steve Blank releases updated book - rfrey
http://steveblank.com/2012/02/09/two-giant-steps-forward-for-entrepreneurs

======
davidw
I don't get what he's got against eBooks. Half the comments are asking him
about Kindle versions.

Looks like it could be a very interesting book though, if it's written top to
bottom, and not just a bunch of his blog stuff lashed together with duct tape
and twine.

I recently read The Lean Startup, against my better instincts, and was duly
disappointed. A few key ideas and lots of what felt like hand waving to me. I
think Eric is the real deal, but somehow managed to produce a book aimed at
the management of large companies, rather than people running actual startups.
Steve's book, on the other hand, promises "lots of details" and "metrics that
matter". Hopefully, actual things that can be measured, rather than
"innovation accounting"...

~~~
bry
I wondered about that too for "Four Steps to the Epiphany" until I saw this
post on Quora: [http://www.quora.com/Why-is-the-book-Four-Steps-to-
Epiphany-...](http://www.quora.com/Why-is-the-book-Four-Steps-to-Epiphany-not-
in-the-Kindle-or-iBooks-stores)

Essentially he wants people to be able to use it as a workbook, and not as a
quick read (if that's even possible).

~~~
lpolovets
His opinion is certainly not unreasonable, and I'm impressed that he's willing
to give up a significant amount of revenue to release the book the way he
wants to see it.

That said, I'm fairly frustrated that there is no electronic version. I like
to take book notes too, but I like to take them on my Kindle, and I have no
plans to buy more paper books. I feel like both the author and I are missing
out because of his uncompromising position. (Assuming his position is what the
Quora post claims..)

~~~
davidw
> I'm impressed that he's willing to give up a significant amount of revenue
> to release the book the way he wants to see it.

I don't think that revenue would be as significant to him as it would be to
the average person.

So it seems more of a control thing, which I find unfortunate. Maybe the paper
version is 'better', but presumably, if the book is good, an eBook version
would be better than no version, and for some people, that is the choice.

------
chokolad
And the Lean Launchpad class is not cancelled and is coming in 60 days based
on a new material.

------
mmahemoff
Great news. It seems like everyone who ever mentions Four Steps to Epiphany
says the same thing: Amazing content, you should take the time to read it, but
I haven't actually been able to get through it yet.

~~~
damoncali
Actually, skip it. It's not that good. There were some solid ideas in it back
when he wrote it, but it was/is very raw, and has been fleshed out and refined
by Blank and others in the years since. That, and the writing/editing is
really bad - not up to the quality of what you find on his blog, which I like
a lot.

~~~
JoeCortopassi
I completely disagree with the above comment, but why is it being downvoted?
Down voting people because they have a differing opinion just makes HN an echo
chamber. Downvote trolls and irrelevant comments, not stuff that promotes
reflection and discussion.

That being said, damoncali, I never thought the blog was that great compared
to the book

~~~
damoncali
Different strokes, I suppose. To be clear, I think there is lots of good info
in the book - I just think it is better presented and expanded upon elsewhere,
including his own blog, the many lean startup themed sites/books, and other
places. In my view, the book reads like a big-company consulting manual, and
does not get to the point very quickly or well. An important work, but not a
must-read any more.

Will I buy his new book? Probably.

------
freshfey
Too bad that the Kindle version will come later this year. I'd buy this one
instantly.

EDIT: Before you buy, check this link out:
[http://www.bookdepository.com/Startup-Owners-Manual-Steve-
Bl...](http://www.bookdepository.com/Startup-Owners-Manual-Steve-
Blank/9780984999309) \- it's 25% off + it offers free shipping (worldwide!).

~~~
drieddust
I will never trust bookdepository. Last year I bought a digital book which was
DRM protected. For some reason DRM failed to work so I contacted them within 2
hours of purchase but they just refused to understand my situation. After that
incident I stay away from DRM too.

~~~
te_chris
Do you trust amazon? Because they're owned by them now...

~~~
drieddust
I have experience with Amazon customer service and they are excellent.
Bookdepository was exactly opposite.

------
bry
Any idea when the book will actually ship? I know it goes to press Feb 14th,
but when can we actually expect it in our mailbox?

~~~
desigooner
I think it releases on March 1.

------
rburhum
Sweeeeeeeet

